# In the spirit of what Raindance said



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Everybody needs a mech...
22mm∅ with pipe fittings and nuts and a 5cent and 10 cent a few springs, a rubber washer and an old ego chimney.
Soldered together and sanded.Had it polished and had to re-solder the 510 so its not shiny but it works.I still want to add vents on top and make the switch a bit better.
And added insulation tape

































Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Shortened the switch bolt so it is flush at the bottom .Now it can stand on its own,but I feel I can make it better.
I will get to it later





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## vicTor (22/8/18)

hi good job, but please be careful, it does look like you know what you doing though

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@vicTor Thanks. Willdo.
Will also post improvements and till then it will lie in wait.(top vents and firing pin)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (22/8/18)

Epic!

It would look highly suspicious as to what you're making to anyone else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@Stosta a money box.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@stosta








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the motivation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

@Resistance - Just a quick question... When you show that mod to someone, do you say :"This is my 5c worth?"

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

15 cents.Theres a ten cents as the firing pin spring retainer @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (22/8/18)

Resistance said:


> 15 cents.Theres a ten cents as the firing pin spring retainer @baksteen8168


$%^&ing inflation

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Resistance said:


> 15 cents.Theres a ten cents as the firing pin spring retainer @baksteen8168


I noticed the 10c, but the 5c is more noticeable.

Meant to add that its very creative. (waiting in anticipation to see how you incorporate notes)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@baksteen8168 was thinking the same way but haven't had the privilege to carry a wallet in a few months.Maybe more 5 cents ja one i need to save the 10cents while its still worth something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @baksteen8168 was thinking the same way but haven't had the privilege to carry a wallet in a few months.Maybe more 5 cents ja one i need to save the 10cents while its still worth something.


When you add notes, you can call it the RANDELA MOD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mahir (22/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I noticed the 10c, but the 5c is more noticeable.
> 
> Meant to add that its very creative. (waiting in anticipation to see how you incorporate notes)



Can wrap the exterior of the mod with a R10 note LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Mahir said:


> Can wrap the exterior of the mod with a R10 note LOL


Dude that was my last money,I need a sponsor now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Resistance said:


> Dude that was my last money,I need a sponsor now...


I can do Monopoly money


----------



## veecee (2/9/18)

Man! I love DIY. This is awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

